# Need help in buying CPU, MOBO, RAM . Whats the best one can get at 20k ???



## MambaXL (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi guys,

I need some advice for buying 3 items.
CPU, Motherboard & RAM.
My budget ~20k, but not more than that.

I will be using these components in my current build (will sell the above 3 - get a quote please ??) 

Existing Rig:

CPU: C2D E6400 @ 2.13 GHz
ASUS P5B-VM
2x1GB RAM
XFX GTX 260-Core192
1TB HDD
Corsair VX-450W PSU
Windows 7 Home Premium x64

System Usage :

Primary --> Gaming.
Secondary --> Stable System that would handle heavy tasks at ease.

P.S :: I dont Overclock, RAID or Multi-GPU.

Please help me decide. I live in Bhubaneswar, but can travel to hyd and/or kolkata for the stuffs. I intend to buy these this fall.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 8, 2009)

^^

Phenom II X4 940 @ 9.5k or 945 @ 10.3k
Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H @ 5.5k
3x1 GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 5k

Well good for the purpose you've mentioned...


----------



## MambaXL (Nov 8, 2009)

And if I am going for an intel equivalent, what am i going to get @ 20k ?


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> 
> Phenom II X4 940 @ 9.5k or 945 @ 10.3k
> Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H @ 5.5k
> ...


+1, but no need for 3x1GB as AMD does not support Tri channel AFAIK. OP can do better with 2x2GB. Again, prices in Mumbai and Kolkata at least are 9.5k for Phenom II X4 955BE and 8.5k for 945. 



MambaXL said:


> And if I am going for an intel equivalent, what am i going to get @ 20k ?


Intel Core i5 750 @ 10.5k
Gigabyte P55M UD2 @ 7k
2x2GB DDR3 @ 5k (try getting good brands like Corsair, OCZ, G-skill)

My vote lies with Core i5 due to better performance.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 9, 2009)

Krow said:


> +1, but no need for 3x1GB as AMD does not support Tri channel AFAIK. OP can do better with 2x2GB. Again, prices in Mumbai and Kolkata at least are 9.5k for Phenom II X4 955BE and 8.5k for 945.
> 
> 
> Intel Core i5 750 @ 10.5k
> ...



The prices are based on Chennai...

What performance gain do you got in i5 over x4? Any links to prove that?


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

*www.techspot.com/review/193-intel-core-i5-750/page7.html
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i5,2410-12.html
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/intel_corei5750_corei7870/8.htm
*www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hard...e-i5-750-core-i7-870-processor-review-14.html

All about apps.

*www.techspot.com/review/193-intel-core-i5-750/page9.html
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/intel_corei5750_corei7870/9.htm (many games here , see all)
*www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hard...e-i5-750-core-i7-870-processor-review-18.html

Add to the mix better power consumption too, all to be found in above mentioned links.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 9, 2009)

^^ Looks like a solid proof..


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

^That's Google power for you.  I found all the results in the first page. I hope you don't mind me suggesting Google to some other users with very basic queries now, would you?


----------



## asingh (Nov 9, 2009)

Krow said:


> *www.techspot.com/review/193-intel-core-i5-750/page7.html
> *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i5,2410-12.html
> *www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/intel_corei5750_corei7870/8.htm
> *www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hard...e-i5-750-core-i7-870-processor-review-14.html
> ...



Thanks for this stuff man. Noticed the bad-boy Q9550 (which I will get soon), is near to the i5. Puts a small grin on my face....thanks.


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

*asigh* The Q9550 is still a great upgrade option for all LGA775 users. Go ahead and grab it.


----------



## asingh (Nov 9, 2009)

Will do both together....Dell 24" and the above.

Am almost there. My new year gift to myself..!


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

Lynx has the Dell 24" in stock IIRC, else you can still order it from the TE deal I had linked you to previously. 12,750 with shipping IIRC. Good gift that is.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 9, 2009)

There is an another price drop last week for the AMD processors. So I'm suggesting a new config for 20k budget.

*AMD Phenom II 955 @ 8.5k*
*Asus M4A785TD-V EVO CrossfireX DDR3 M/B @ 6.7k*
*2X2 GB Transcend DDR3 1333MHz RAM @ 2.6X2=5.2k

The total price is 20.4k.** At this price this is a killer deal. unlike the Phenom II 945, Phenom II 955 is a Black Edition processor, so a hell of a overclocker. Performance wise it is better than Q9550, priced at 11k.

The above prices are based on my last visit to the Kolkata Computer market, Chandni Chalk.
*


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H @ 5.5k


Did not notice before  , but this board is DDR2. A DDR3 board has been suggested below. 



Cilus said:


> There is an another price drop last week for the AMD processors. So I'm suggesting a new config for 20k budget.
> 
> *AMD Phenom II 955 @ 8.5k*
> *Asus M4A785TD-V EVO CrossfireX DDR3 M/B @ 6.7k*
> ...


 Erm... May I say that the ASUS Board is not great for CF as IIRC it supports CF in x4 mode and not in x8. So its not a good board for CF. I would alternatively suggest Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k. OP may then invest in better RAM's as in my experience, Transcend RAM's are really crap. Failed on me twice. Kingston has been more reliable for me, but I would recommend some good ones like G-skill/Corsair/OCZ.

If you have a look at the performance of the OCed i5 in the links Ive provided, then you may tilt slightly in favour of it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 9, 2009)

Krow said:


> Did not notice before  , but this board is DDR2. A DDR3 board has been suggested below.



Oops, thats the MA785GMT one...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krow said:


> ^That's Google power for you.  I found all the results in the first page. I hope you don't mind me suggesting Google to some other users with very basic queries now, would you?



Even i googled it before but not got any acceptable reviews. Thats why i asked you.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 9, 2009)

> Erm... May I say that the ASUS Board is not great for CF as IIRC it supports CF in x4 mode and not in x8. So its not a good board for CF. I would alternatively suggest Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k. OP may then invest in better RAM's as in my experience, Transcend RAM's are really crap. Failed on me twice. Kingston has been more reliable for me, but I would recommend some good ones like G-skill/Corsair/OCZ.



The price of Kingston ram is same as Transcend. So you can also go for Kingston one.


----------



## MambaXL (Nov 9, 2009)

OK. how much is the real time performance gain [*no over-clock*] between i7-860 and i5-750 ? And is it worth the extra money ? because anyway, both are DDR3 and LGA-1156. And 1 more thing, what is the difference between uATX and ATX boards, AFA longevity is concerned ??


----------



## asingh (Nov 9, 2009)

^^ Not answering the above...


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

wow man....quite a powerful PC can be made these days in 20k
well i must really lookout for my rig too...i think now its too outdated


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

i5 750 is a real VFM proccy @ 10k. I dunno price of i7 860 so I wont comment on that.

ATX boards are better due to larger size and hence more features. Nowadays uATX boards also have 4 RAM slots so that is not a major difference. Full ATX boards have SLI/CF support sometimes (multiple GPU support). The form factor does not matter as much as board features. Look for 4 ram slots, minimum 6 SATA ports, HDMI, eSATA, etc.


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

^^
 @P.Garg 

1. Change your CPU core + GPU.
2. Upgrade to 2 x 2GB RAM
3. Install a 64BIT OS.

You have a powerful rig......................! 
*
Again:*
What PSU you have...?
-----
@Krow @P.Garg regarding i5 vs i7:

Read some reviews on i5 vs i7. I will not comment my views on this --- last time there was a mini flame war on...!


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

^Was it a flame war? I thought it was more like an exchange of knowledge.


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

^^

We never reached a consensus. Why clutter this thread. Anyone who needs XX vs XX can read it themselves, so much stuff out there. Same with GPU comparisons. Am staying far from this.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> @P.Garg
> 
> 1. Change your CPU core + GPU.
> ...



but i guess a 64Bit is not supported on my PC
rather sometimes it shows 86bit can it be true...
btw thanks for the compliment
and well i cant already change my pc config since i bought a lappy a couple of months ago so my parents wont allow upgrading yet


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

x86 means 32 bits. x64 is 64bits. x64 allows usage of RAM beyond 3.25GB in Windows. x86 limits ram to 3.25gb.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 10, 2009)

The difference between i5 750 & i7 860 is hyperthreading which the latter supports.
Though this depends on the code to be processed i.e if it can be handled by virtual cores.
The i7 860 also has higher clockspeed than the i5 @ 2.8ghz so should perform better.
It retails  for around 14.5k therefore making the i5 better vfm.

But if enhanced multicore performance matters go with the i7.

@ MambaXL
For the mobo the gigabyte is great but if you do not want to overclock then the intel dp55wb also makes sense at 6.3k but has fewer connectivity options.Regarding availability you can get them in bhubaneshwar as i have already ordered the i5 along with the intel board from in bbsr.

You can contact me through my mail (vickybat999@gmail.com)


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2009)

^^
Dont get a intel board. Cost-to-cost other brands kicks intels a$$ and regarding the features, all others except intel offer good features. Also intel is not a VFM one....


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

Krow said:


> x86 means 32 bits. x64 is 64bits. x64 allows usage of RAM beyond 3.25GB in Windows. x86 limits ram to 3.25gb.


but bro im not able to install any 64bit windows why is it so


----------



## vickybat (Nov 10, 2009)

But whitesberg aka intel dp55wb is an exception.It has adequate no. solid state capacitors ensuring better longevity,offers good built quality and is great vfm.It only loses in some connectivity options and also isnt recommended for oc and again intel doesnt develop or officially support boards that oc well and thats deliberate.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2009)

puneetgarg said:


> but bro im not able to install any 64bit windows why is it so



Thats weird. Try installing Win 7 64 bit.



vickybat said:


> But whitesberg aka intel dp55wb is an exception.It has adequate no. solid state capacitors ensuring better longevity,offers good built quality and is great vfm.It only loses in some connectivity options and also isnt recommended for oc and again intel doesnt develop or officially support boards that oc well and thats deliberate.



Well the mobo looks rock-solid. But at the same price point, Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 (rev. 1.0) looks great. XFire support, and much more. Have a look at specs and you wont look after intel..


----------



## vickybat (Nov 10, 2009)

Agree but if you have nvidia cards then crossfirex doesnt make sense .And the intel is also around 1k cheaper, only doesnt have esata support.It definitely is a great board for those looking for a single card setup.But the gigabyte board is also awesome. I couldnt get my hands on it due to non availabilty in cuttack and bhubaneswar(Orissa).


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Thats weird. Try installing Win 7 64 bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the mobo looks rock-solid. But at the same price point, Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 (rev. 1.0) looks great. XFire support, and much more. Have a look at specs and you wont look after intel..


that means u could install 64bit windows on a 32-bit pc ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2009)

vickybat said:


> Agree but if you have nvidia cards then crossfirex doesnt make sense .And the intel is also around 1k cheaper, only doesnt have esata support.It definitely is a great board for those looking for a single card setup.But the gigabyte board is also awesome. I couldnt get my hands on it due to non availabilty in cuttack and bhubaneswar(Orissa).



Well Gigabyte one costs around 6.5k IIRC...
So just 200 bucks more than intel.... 



puneetgarg said:


> that means u could install 64bit windows on a 32-bit pc ?



E2160 is a 32bit one?


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Well Gigabyte one costs around 6.5k IIRC...
> So just 200 bucks more than intel....
> 
> 
> ...


i donno may be yes...thats why it give this warning ??


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2009)

puneetgarg said:


> i donno may be yes...thats why it give this warning ??



*processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sspec=sla3h

IIRC its not a 32bit one...


----------



## vickybat (Nov 10, 2009)

puneetgarg said:


> i donno may be yes...thats why it give this warning ??




The 2160 is based on allendale cores and they are all  64bit proccys.
Do you have 4gigs of ram in dual channel mode?
I guess that may be the problem as 64bit os requires atleast 4gigs.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

then how im able to install a 32bit windows and not 64bit ??

@vickybat
ok yes...i have 2gb ram
that might be the prob...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2009)

vickybat said:


> The 2160 is based on allendale cores and they are all  64bit proccys.
> Do you have 4gigs of ram in dual channel mode?
> *I guess that may be the problem as 64bit os requires atleast 4gigs*.



 Its not for sure. Coz its not mandatory that you have 4gig of RAM to even install the 64bit OS. May the CD/DVD is corrupted or some other problem stops him from installing it.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Its not for sure. Coz its not mandatory that you have 4gig of RAM to even install the 64bit OS. May the CD/DVD is corrupted or some other problem stops him from installing it.



what some other prob bro ??
any idea then


----------



## vickybat (Nov 10, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Its not for sure. Coz its not mandatory that you have 4gig of RAM to even install the 64bit OS. May the CD/DVD is corrupted or some other problem stops him from installing it.




Well earlier in this thread 'krow' pointed out that 32bit os utilizes memory upto 3.25gb and not beyond whereas 64bit os goes beyond that mark so only 4gigs or more can be useful for 64 bit os resource utilization.
I have seen in other forums the bare min requirements to install vista 64 consisted of 2x2 gb of ram so i think its a requirement.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2009)

puneetgarg said:


> what some other prob bro ??
> any idea then



Corrupted CD/DVD. Try installing from some other source....If needed, change any options in BIOS related to EM64T..



vickybat said:


> Well earlier in this thread 'krow' pointed out that 32bit os utilizes memory upto 3.25gb and not beyond whereas 64bit os goes beyond that mark so only 4gigs or more can be useful for 64 bit os resource utilization.
> I have seen in other forums the bare min requirements to install vista 64 consisted of 2x2 gb of ram so i think its a requirement.




Well he clearly stated that, 32bit OS utilizes upto 3.25GB whereas 64bit OS *goes beyond* that. That doesnt mean it must be 4GIG of RAM. What if someone with 2GB of RAM wants to install a 64bit OS?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 10, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Corrupted CD/DVD. Try installing from some other source....If needed, change any options in BIOS related to EM64T..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well i'm not sure as i havent tested it yet.But my friend had a dell inspiron laptop with a 2ghz c2d processor and used 32 bit vista as he had 2gigs initially.Now after uprading to 4gigs he used vista 64 and currently uses windows 7 ultimate 64.
So maybe yes a person having 2gig wont be able to install winsows 7 ultimate 64 as the os architecture doesnt allow that.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

vickybat said:


> Well i'm not sure as i havent tested it yet.But my friend had a dell inspiron laptop with a 2ghz c2d processor and used 32 bit vista as he had 2gigs initially.Now after uprading to 4gigs he used vista 64 and currently uses windows 7 ultimate 64.
> So maybe yes a person having 2gig wont be able to install winsows 7 ultimate 64 as the os architecture doesnt allow that.


ok well im gonna trying try installing a 64bit windows soon and let u people know my experience


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2009)

vickybat said:


> Well i'm not sure as i havent tested it yet.But my friend had a dell inspiron laptop with a 2ghz c2d processor and used 32 bit vista as he had 2gigs initially.Now after uprading to 4gigs he used vista 64 and currently uses windows 7 ultimate 64.
> So maybe yes a person having 2gig wont be able to install winsows 7 ultimate 64 as the os architecture doesnt allow that.



*www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=753022

*www.sevenforums.com/general-discussion/31209-running-64-bit-windows-7-1-5-gigs-ram.html

There is no such thing as 64 bit OS need atleast 4gig of RAM. We can install even if we have 2gig, but its of no use. Also 64 bit OS consumes more memory than 32 bit.


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

^^ 

Those are just bullsh** M$ warnings. Install the WinXP 64BIT if you want. Though as of now there is no point for you to do so, since you have < 4 GB of RAM.

If, you get >= 4GB RAM, then mount a 64BIT OS. Win7 is the recommended flavor, since XP 64BIT is outdated now..! (Yea, I am using it..will move to Win7 soon).


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> Dont get a intel board. Cost-to-cost other brands kicks intels a$$ and regarding the features, all others except intel offer good features. Also intel is not a VFM one....




You cannot OC vanilla Intel boards. The BIOS is locked, unless you hack it. That would be a pain.

Better to get from the big three, Asus, Gigabyte, MSI (written alphabetically)


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> *www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=753022
> 
> *www.sevenforums.com/general-discussion/31209-running-64-bit-windows-7-1-5-gigs-ram.html
> 
> There is no such thing as 64 bit OS need atleast 4gig of RAM. We can install even if we have 2gig, but its of no use. Also 64 bit OS consumes more memory than 32 bit.


Yes, exactly. The minimum requirements of all x64 OS are more than that of x86 ones. They also consume more memory just as the x64 builds of apps do consume more than x86 builds.



asigh said:


> ^^
> 
> Those are just bullsh** M$ warnings. Install the WinXP 64BIT if you want. Though as of now there is no point for you to do so, since you have < 4 GB of RAM.
> 
> If, you get >= 4GB RAM, then mount a 64BIT OS. Win7 is the recommended flavor, since XP 64BIT is outdated now..! (Yea, I am using it..will move to Win7 soon).


For him, no point in installing x64 OS as you said, due to less than 4GB RAM. 



asigh said:


> You cannot OC vanilla Intel boards. The BIOS is locked, unless you hack it. That would be a pain.


Well, yeah. Painfully true.


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

Krow said:


> Yes, exactly. The minimum requirements of all x64 OS are more than that of x86 ones. They also consume more memory just as the x64 builds of apps do consume more than x86 builds.
> 
> 
> For him, no point in installing x64 OS as you said, due to less than 4GB RAM.



Yes, no point that Puneet installs a 64BIT OS,  with < 4GB memory. *Here* is the design differences between 32BIT and 64BIT.

It could cause his system to run inefficiently. 

@Puneet:
What prompted you to install XP 64BIT...?


----------



## MambaXL (Nov 10, 2009)

Guys.. We are going off-topic..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@ vickybat

where have u ordered ?? how much is he cost of cpu, mobo and ram ?? and have you contacted msi @ their contact number (given at msi-india website) ??


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2009)

MambaXL said:


> Guys.. We are going off-topic..
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



Enquire in some online stores..


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

Krow said:


> Intel Core i5 750 @ 10.5k
> Gigabyte P55M UD2 @ 7k
> 2x2GB DDR3 @ 5k (try getting good brands like Corsair, OCZ, G-skill)



Go for this, since you want Intel, and a shade > 20K.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 10, 2009)

MambaXL said:


> Guys.. We are going off-topic..
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



@MambaXL 

HI buddy
I had ordered the i5 750 along with dp55wb from reddington in bbsr.Since i wont overclock so went for the intel board and the gigabyte one isnt available currently in bbsr.Havent contacted msi yet.You can contact reddington in the following number and place your order....06742540995.


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

^^ gOOD purchase.

But you missing a great chance to unleash the i5. No OC'ing for you...!


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^ gOOD purchase.
> 
> But you missing a great chance to unleash the i5. No OC'ing for you...!



Ejjactly.... Whats the fun of having i5 with such a **** mobo to keep it in stock speed, when it performs good when OCing...


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

Paying 6k for a non oc mobo is nonsense. Better wait for Gigabyte P55M UD2...


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

^^
Gosh the native Intel board is 6K. Shoot.

*@VickyBat:*
Can you not stall the order.


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

^You echo my sentiments.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 11, 2009)

Thnx for your concern guys...

But i've already made up my mind that i wont overclock & besides my psu is the vx450 and it wont deliver the extra juice for oc.I too wanted the gigabyte board but it wasn't available, even the distributor couldn't recognize the board in my city(cuttack orissa).
My parents don't allow to order online so had to go the intel way as it was available .

Come on guys its not that bad a board sans OC........
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Thnx for your concern guys...

But i've already made up my mind that i wont overclock & besides my psu is the vx450 and it wont deliver the extra juice for oc.I too wanted the gigabyte board but it wasn't available, even the distributor couldn't recognize the board in my city(cuttack orissa).
My parents don't allow to order online so had to go the intel way as it was available .

Come on guys its not that bad a board sans OC........


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

^^
Even with the VX450 you would have been able to OC, safely.

But you have your reasons....enjoy the i5. Congrats.


----------



## MambaXL (Nov 11, 2009)

IMO
OC depends on other components too. if you are jam-packed with mutiple drives and a powerful gpu, OCing on vx450 is quite difficult. not to mention that you need a good cpu cooler, and chassis too.

IMO
Buying Core i7 860 @ 14.5k and running at stock is way better than investing 10.5k on i5, OC it using a 3rd party CPU Cooler and Big Chassis with lots of fan.


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

^No need for a big chassis. Just keep the side panel open while OCing. Anyway, 14k is not worth it for i7 860. Better get 17 920 at that price. For OCing look at the Antec EA650 @ 4.8k or GlacialPower 650AA @ 4.5k.


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

MambaXL said:


> IMO
> OC depends on other components too. if you are jam-packed with mutiple drives and a powerful gpu, OCing on vx450 is quite difficult. not to mention that you need a good cpu cooler, and chassis too.
> 
> IMO
> Buying Core i7 860 @ 14.5k and running at stock is way better than investing 10.5k on i5, OC it using a 3rd party CPU Cooler and Big Chassis with lots of fan.



You do not understand jack about OC'ing, so do not comment.

And you know jack x 2 about hardware components. 

And you have NO idea about i5 and the i7 relative to each other.

Do not make these STATEMENTS, that lead information seekers off.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2009)

asigh said:


> You do not understand jack about OC'ing, so do not comment.
> 
> And you know jack x 2 about hardware components.
> 
> ...



  I too wont comment on it. Will you Krow????


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

^I'll leave that to Mr. MambaXL.


----------



## MambaXL (Nov 13, 2009)

asigh said:


> You do not understand jack about OC'ing, so do not comment.
> 
> And you know jack x 2 about hardware components.
> 
> ...



i dont know much about hardware components. i admit that.  but i do know that, just OCing and using an OCed machine for a prolonged period of time without showing signs of aging, are 2 different things.


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

MambaXL said:


> but i do know that, just OCing and using an OCed machine for a prolonged period of time without showing signs of aging, are 2 different things.


You still don't know what you are talking about. As long as the OCed components are within company specified temperature limits, they will last for a prolonged period of aging, unless of course the components are faulty.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 14, 2009)

hi mambaxl

for the i5 proccy mobo combi contact lynnfield(a new member).

i got my stuff from him.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
hi mambaxl

for the i5 proccy mobo combi contact lynnfield(a new member).

i got my stuff from him.


----------



## MambaXL (Nov 14, 2009)

vickybat said:


> hi mambaxl
> 
> for the i5 proccy mobo combi contact lynnfield(a new member).
> 
> ...



thnx... will do


----------



## asingh (Nov 14, 2009)

MambaXL said:


> i dont know much about hardware components. i admit that.  but i do know that, just OCing and using an OCed machine for a prolonged period of time without showing signs of aging, are 2 different things.



Not trying to hack at you here...

If OC is done safely and using hardware deterioration prevention methods (good HSF/good cabinet cooling/constant vigilance), it does not lead to direct hardware aging.

Where have you got your information regarding OC. Please share your experience and/or sources.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 15, 2009)

@ mambaxl

hi dude

contact lynnfield in this number lynnfield in this no. 09337627407

the guy owns pc world in cuttack


----------



## MambaXL (Nov 15, 2009)

vickybat said:


> @ mambaxl
> 
> hi dude
> 
> ...



thnx ... will do


----------

